# Going pier fishing in a few weeks, need some suggestions.



## bls5301 (May 20, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I am going on a trip to the Myrtle Beach area of NC in a few weeks and the hotel I will be staying at is close to a fishing pier. I plan on going with my step dad several days to do some fishing in the morning or evenings. As of right now, the only fishing experience I have is freshwater and my rod and reel are one of those package sets for like $40 which obviously won't cut it for this type of fishing!

I know I will need a 6-9 foot heavy or medium-heavy rod. What I am lost with is what reel to get. I am used to spinning reels so that would be the type of reel i want, but what are some good options. Here's the catch (no pun intended), I don't really want to spend more than $100 for the reel/rod altogether since I don't live near the beach to use it again until next year basically. So what are some good reel options for me and rod options if you know of some decent yet cheap rods.

Also any other info such as type of line to use, different lures or baits to use and anything else would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

get a penn firerce reel with an ugly stick. its a good combo that will do the job.


----------



## bls5301 (May 20, 2013)

kayak456 said:


> get a penn firerce reel with an ugly stick. its a good combo that will do the job.


I did look into these a little actually, what size do you think would be the best for pier fishing? This is the part i get lost with sometimes, what size reel to get for what size rod and what kind of line to use.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

for the pier a 3000 size reel and a 7 foot ugly stick will work. penn also has a penn battle combo thats only 119 if you want a quality reel

heres for the fierce http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-frc3000-fierce-spinning-reels.html

heres for the rod http://www.basspro.com/Shakespeare-Ugly-Stik-Spinning-Rods/product/303/ these will be more for plugging, if you want to fish for bottom fish then gett one a little stiffer.

heres the penn battle combos http://www.basspro.com/Penn-Battle-Rod-and-Reel-Spinning-Combos/product/12062704513513/

what ever you decide to get, load it up with some 15 pound test power pro http://www.basspro.com/PowerPro-Braided-Spectra-Fiber-Micro-Filament-Line-300-Yards/product/44283/
you wont need 300 yards but get the 150 yard spool. 15 pound test is plenty.

good luck!!

-Andrew


----------



## cjinscore (May 20, 2013)

There is nothing better than a Penn! If you can stop by Neuse Sport Shop. I am not sure if that will be out of your way or not. They have great Penn rod and reel combos for less than a hundred bucks. The staff is always willing to help you out too. Just be honest and tell them how much experience you have and they will get you totally set up. You can get your reel spooled with line too, that way you don't have to buy spools of line you might never use again. They have tons of good pre-made surf/pier rigs to choose from too and all kinds of bait if you have a cooler to keep it frozen. Good luck! I'm headed to Holden Beach around the middle of June, hope it's productive!


----------



## bls5301 (May 20, 2013)

Wow I just realized that I posted this in North Carolina when last time i checked Myrtle Beach is in South Carolina. Even Said Myrtle Beach, NC in my post. Don't i feel dumb!


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

fishing is exactly the same haha


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

All you need is a light rod and reel. I use a Quantum Cabo 40 with 10# briad on a 7' Shimano Teramar rod. There are plenty of other rods and reels out there that are cheaper but i would suggest getting one a combo that is at least $100. Associated with the price is a little bit higher quality product and more longevity to the combo. As long as you clean them properly after use, they'll last a good while. Different makers such as Penn (although I dont care to use them), Shimano, and daiwa are good makers of reels that will hold up and give you good use for the money. And i'll second what some of the above posts noted, go with a 7' ugly stick rod. cant go wrong with them. 

As far as lures, make sure you have a couple 1 oz Gotcha plugs (i prefer chartreuse with a red head) or hopkins spoons for blues and Spanish mackerel, a bottom rig for sea mullet aka whiting down there, spot, pompano, etc. Gulp also works well for many of the predatory species, i.e. trout, blues, flounder. As far as non-artificial bait, i always try to have an assortment. Fake blood worms, shrimp, sand fleas, blood worms, clam strips........ The more baits you can try, the better chance you'll eventually figure out what they are biting that day.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

cjinscore said:


> There is nothing better than a Penn! If you can stop by Neuse Sport Shop. I am not sure if that will be out of your way or not. They have great Penn rod and reel combos for less than a hundred bucks. The staff is always willing to help you out too. Just be honest and tell them how much experience you have and they will get you totally set up. You can get your reel spooled with line too, that way you don't have to buy spools of line you might never use again. They have tons of good pre-made surf/pier rigs to choose from too and all kinds of bait if you have a cooler to keep it frozen. Good luck! I'm headed to Holden Beach around the middle of June, hope it's productive!


He is in Pennsylvania going to Myrtle Beach, why the hell would he go to Kinston? What rod/reel combo you need will be dependent upon what fish you will be fishing for. If you are plugging for spanish and blues then what you have will most likely work very well. If you are soaking shrimp or squid then what you have may work if you can use a 2-3oz pyramid sinker with it. If you want to catch Sheeps around the pylons then again what you have will probably work well. Flounder under the pier again what you have will probably work. Bring what you got and if it isn't heavy enough you can rent from the pier or go to Bass Pro or some other place when you get down here and buy something.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Stop at one of the local tackle shops, they will easily be able to set you up with a plenty functional combo for under $100...and give you some advice on whats currently biting on what, and where... I started out a long time ago with cheap/functional equipment, and upgraded as i could... i normally fish from north carolina coasts and north, but i always shop the local shops.


----------



## cjinscore (May 20, 2013)

speckhunter80 said:


> He is in Pennsylvania going to Myrtle Beach, why the hell would he go to Kinston? What rod/reel combo you need will be dependent upon what fish you will be fishing for. If you are plugging for spanish and blues then what you have will most likely work very well. If you are soaking shrimp or squid then what you have may work if you can use a 2-3oz pyramid sinker with it. If you want to catch Sheeps around the pylons then again what you have will probably work well. Flounder under the pier again what you have will probably work. Bring what you got and if it isn't heavy enough you can rent from the pier or go to Bass Pro or some other place when you get down here and buy something.


I didn't realize he was in PA until I went back read carefully where he was coming from. I just guessed he was coming from somewhere around the Piedmont and could head that way.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

*"Myrtle Beach area"*



bls5301 said:


> Wow I just realized that I posted this in North Carolina when last time i checked Myrtle Beach is in South Carolina. Even Said Myrtle Beach, NC in my post. Don't i feel dumb!



I guess when you said "the Myrtle Beach area of North Carolina", I assumed that you just meant north of the state border.
But, to answer the question. You can get one or two inexpensive pier fishing rigs ( rod and reel) at any coastal WalMart. When I took any of my kids pier fishing I did not want to worry about things getting broken or stolen or maybe even not being rinsed well. I raised half a dozen kids and they all were started.with their own Walmart pier rod. I didn't have to worry or http angry if and when they broke them. The kids didn't get a chance to screw up my good gear that way. Here's the kicker, they were all good serviceable rigs. I still have them and often use them. They are not great, but they work just fine.

ETF


----------



## bls5301 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Decided to go with the Penn Fierce with a $25 power plus rod. I also picked up a few gotcha plugs and some of the gulp alive! mullets.


----------



## deef3737 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd go to ebay and look up bigfishsports store. I bought a viper rod for the same purpose and it works great. It's nothing fancy of course and it doesn't cost an arm and leg. the rod is a 7 ft with 14 lb test.


----------



## Lexstang (Jun 4, 2012)

A little late to do anything but I live in ky and only get to ocean fish once a year or less. I just buy cheap catfishing spinning combos. They aren't penn or anything but for 40 bucks or so? I was a wee bit surprised at how light of line people suggested. I use 25 or 30. I just don't want to loose something cool. I would pass one lesson I've learned. Maybe it points out how dumb or lazy I am but you will have way better luck holding your rod. It seems like if you don't set hook quickly you miss lots of fish.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

if you dont buy a reel labled "for salt water", you better make sure you clean it really good when you're done or you'll be buying another one next time you go.


----------

